# Confused On Which Gun I Own (T/C Arms G2 Contender, regular Contender, or Encore)???



## zeppelin (Jan 31, 2012)

I recently came across a pistol and I am unsure which model it is.

It looks exactly like the Contender, switchable from rimfire to centerfire, dark oak grips, panther engraving, etc but when I look at the stock it only has one screw instead of 2. Could it just be an aftermarket stock? It is a .22 Hornet if that helps.

I am confused and I see people saying its one thing and others saying its another so id figure i would go to a gun forum and find out for certain.

Looks like this:










*NOTE: that is not a pic of my gun, just one I found online that looks exactly like it.*


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

looks like a regular contender in the pic to me


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

It looks nice..Looks like it is used for competitions..


----------



## zeppelin (Jan 31, 2012)

thanks. it is a very nice gun. can't wait to customize it (different barrels and such). yeah I am leaning towards regular contender. the G2 has different logo (usually T/C logo and puma head) and 2 screws and a longer barrel i believe.


----------



## zeppelin (Jan 31, 2012)

anyone know of a suppressor for this gun?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

The photo you posted is of an older T/C Contender. The Encore and Contender G2 both have thicker "ribs" along the top edge of the receiver to strengthen the breech area.

The rear grip of all three guns are held in place by a single screw, which passes up through the bottom of the grip into a threaded stud in the receiver. On the nicer wood grips, sometimes the hole where the grip screw is located is covered by a decorative plate, which is usually held on by two (or even three) much smaller screws; remove those screws to access the grip screw itself.

The front fore-end is usually attached with one screw for the shorter lengths, and two screws for the long-barrel fore-ends. These screws are each threaded into one or more inserts which are dovetailed into slots in the bottom of the barrel. Custom or non-factory barrels may have different mounting options for the fore-end involving more or less screws.

Here are links to exploded-view schematics of all three guns:

http://www.okiegunsmithshop.com/tc_contender.jpg

Numrich Gun Parts Corp. - The World's Largest Supplier of Firearms Parts and Accessories

Numrich Gun Parts Corp. - The World's Largest Supplier of Firearms Parts and Accessories


----------

